# Entäuscht !! Jimbo 2 2014 ausverkauft



## boarderking (24. März 2015)

.


----------



## mtintel (24. März 2015)

Vermutlich gibt es das Rad noch mit anderer Gabel, Dämpfer, LRS,... zu kaufen und deswegen ist es noch auf der HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toerti (24. März 2015)

Das die irgendwann die 2014er Modelle nicht mehr mit 2015er Komponenten upgraden und zum Preis des auslaufmodells raushauen war doch klar.
wie mein vorschreibet schon schreibt, müsstest vermutlich andere Komponenten konfigurieren, jedoch wirst du dann preislich evtl nahe dem 2015er liegen.

würd sagen du hast zu lang gewartet.


----------



## boarderking (24. März 2015)

.


----------



## piilu (24. März 2015)

Wenn ich da auf verfügbarkeit klicke sind nur noch 3 in XL verfügbar


----------



## Toerti (24. März 2015)

Rahmen sind dann wohl auch noch vorhanden. rose kommt aber nicht mehr an die 2014er Dämpfer und lrs. bis vor kurzem wurden dann 2015er Komponenten verbaut und der Preis nicht erhöht.
das die das nicht ewig machen, wenn die 2015er bikes verkauft werden sollen, ist doch klar. 
daher teure verfügbare Komponenten dazuwählen oder 2015er Modell kaufen.

für dich sicher ärgerlich, aber verstehen kann ich rose da voll und ganz.

und zur Werbung kann ich sagen, wenn du was anderes explizit suchst, wird das in der Werbung auftauchen. installier die adblocker+ und du lebst werbefrei


----------



## boarderking (24. März 2015)

.


----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (25. März 2015)

Rose ist seit dem 07.03.2015 darüber informiert das diese keinen Monarch RT3 mehr haben ....ich hab zum Glück noch den letzten bekommen . Ich hab für solche Fälle auch keine Verständnis und bin auch darüber verärgert.


----------



## boarderking (25. März 2015)

.


----------



## boarderking (27. März 2015)

.


----------



## Toerti (27. März 2015)

haben die was am Preis gemacht? oder was drauf gepackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleJimbo1986 (29. März 2015)

Also das Jimbo 2 2014 gibt's noch aber man muss nen bissel rum basteln am besten vor Ort und man muss nen paar Kompromisse eingehen. Ich hatte das Glück dass ich das Rad vor Ort kaufen konnte und mit dem verkäufer alles persönlich ausmachen konnte.


----------

